

Show HN: I built a tool to port Editorially projects to git repos - guynamedloren
https://www.penflip.com/editorially

======
guynamedloren
Why I made this:

A couple days ago, writing + version control website Editorially.com announced
that they will be shutting down [1]. It's a really great execution, but
unfortunately they couldn't sustain. Editorially uses an in-browser markdown
interface for writing and editing. For version control they rolled their own
system instead of utilizing an existing one.

I'm working on something similar (Penflip.com), but I approached it from a
different angle. On Penflip, all projects are backed by git repositories with
full git access, so you can work online or offline. With the import tool, I'm
consolidating the Editorially markdown files (each revision stored as a
separate file) into git repos. Full revision history remains intact.

[1] HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7232778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7232778)

